# Sunrise - Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS)



## Pianistikboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi ! Here is my new composition for orchestra featuring the beautiful CSS string library. I can't do without it now when I need strings on my music ! Thank you Alex Wallbank !! .


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Sep 19, 2016)

Beautiful writing and great treatment of the strings. It is a little top heavy for my taste, and I think you could have rode the controllers a little harder (particularly at the beginning), but other than those nitpicks I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Aakaash Rao said:


> Beautiful writing and great treatment of the strings. It is a little top heavy for my taste, and I think you could have rode the controllers a little harder (particularly at the beginning), but other than those nitpicks I enjoyed it thoroughly!


Thank you Aakaash for your feedback and glad you like it. 
I don't know if I have well understood your remark for I'm french : I'm not sure when you say "top heavy". What do you refer to ?
But, as with the CSS library, the speed of the vibrato increase dependently with the loudness of the instrument, and as the strong vibrato sounds more artificial to me in "naked" instrument part, it's the reason why I choose not to put so harder the controller and to use little vibrato in this quite passage at the beginning.


----------



## Jeast (Sep 20, 2016)

You really got that "space" atmosphere well done at the beginning. Good job!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Jeast !


----------



## mmjohan (Sep 20, 2016)

nice track! What piano and reverb did you use?


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 20, 2016)

The piano is cinesamples Piano in blue, and B2 reverb from 2CAudio.


----------



## maro (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful piece and beautiful sounding. I like CSS too.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you Maro !


----------



## muk (Sep 24, 2016)

Very well done Anthony. I liked the part at 2:13 especially well.


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi muk. Thank you for letting me your impressions. I'm happy that you like it !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 24, 2016)

Really good!



Pianistikboy said:


> Hi ! Here is my new composition for orchestra featuring the beautiful CSS string library. I can't do without it now when I need strings on my music ! Thank you Alex Wallbank !! .


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you Thorsten. I appreciate very much !


----------



## E.Heart (Sep 24, 2016)

Pianistikboy said:


> Hi ! Here is my new composition for orchestra featuring the beautiful CSS string library. I can't do without it now when I need strings on my music ! Thank you Alex Wallbank !! .




Very nice theme, beautiful/mysterious harmonics. Well done. Perhaps the theme does return a bit too much, and would need some more variation.


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Sep 25, 2016)

ooooooh, I got some chills when that low brass kicked in. Awesome track man!


----------



## Pianistikboy (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you guys for your feedback. This is very encouraging and constructive ! ++


----------

